# My 6-month post RAI checkup, with a wimpy resident



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

SO... yesterday, I had my 6-month post-RAI follow-up visit with my creepy oncologist who reminds me of a child molester. The one who checked with me THREE TIMES to make sure "you're not going to go out on the internet to try to find information, are you?"

First, what a waste of my time.

Second, before the creepy oncologist came in, I was visited by the wimpy resident M.D. This is a teaching hospital, so it's not uncommon to be seen by a resident. But it is uncommon to be seen by a resident with absolutely no self-confidence and the wimpiest, weakest palpation skills. Seriously, he was barely touching my neck...why bother? On the way home, I decided I should have just told him nicely that he needs to speak to patients with at least some level of confidence, and palpate my neck like he may actually be looking for something. Seriously, if it's a teaching hospital, maybe he would appreciate feedback like that???

Third, in the course of conversation with "creepy doc," he mentioned that there's a 50/50 chance I'll need the RAI again...no way to predict. I guess that's their track record at "one of the best hospitals in the midwest." Whatever. I'll cross that bridge if I need to next May. In the meantime, I've decided (a month or two ago) to ignore the wierd feelings in my neck, since I'm fully functional and feeling pretty good overall. If something shows in my scan in May, I'll deal with it then...but for now, I'm done with the "is my cancer back/still there" paranoia. That feels good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> SO... yesterday, I had my 6-month post-RAI follow-up visit with my creepy oncologist who reminds me of a child molester. The one who checked with me THREE TIMES to make sure "you're not going to go out on the internet to try to find information, are you?"
> 
> First, what a waste of my time.
> 
> ...


You're good; just be sure you do your scan in May, keep the TSH suppressed and your positive thinking intact!

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all good things!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks, Andros! You know what? I don't even care - today is a fabulous day! My husband and I just paid off a huge debt, my skinny jeans fit me again, I just got a great haircut, and I am still madly in love with my husband! It just doesn't get any better!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

*snicker* creepy oncologist *snicker*

Hey, I am JEALOUS -- skinny jeans! Oh, where art thou, skinny jeans. 

If it makes you feel any better, they told me I'd likely have to have RAI again. Not thrilled about the idea, but what are ya gonna do? Just plod along, day by day and if we have to cross that bridge, I'll do it and bring along a marching band to cross it with me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> thanks, Andros! You know what? I don't even care - today is a fabulous day! My husband and I just paid off a huge debt, my skinny jeans fit me again, I just got a great haircut, and I am still madly in love with my husband! It just doesn't get any better!!!


Oh, you are so right! "IT SURE DOES NOT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!

Cause for much celebration.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia, wow on skinny jeans. enjoy, you have earned it. And, you are right, it doesn't get any better!

Joplin, keep up your sense of humor...it will get you far in life!  Across the bridge for sure!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Just plod along, day by day and if we have to cross that bridge, I'll do it and bring along a marching band to cross it with me!


I want to be IN that marching band!

Seriously, I was just telling my mom the other day that if I had it to do all over again, I'd be in marching band in college. Too late for that now!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Me too, I was thinking I'd like to be in that marching band...a bit rusty but I'd go to cheer you on!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> I want to be IN that marching band!
> 
> Seriously, I was just telling my mom the other day that if I had it to do all over again, I'd be in marching band in college. Too late for that now!


That is so funny because I have a friend who was in the marching band of a major university. She was telling me all the wild and crazy "band stories" and I sat there totally dumbfounded. Here I thought it was the jocks who had fun in college...nope, I got that wrong. It's the marching band! Must made sure to properly advise my nephews and niece.


----------

